# Evergladez



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Awesome and congrats!!!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

So sweet! Congrats.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats, BC. Sweet ride.

Harry is a good guy and yes, he does have a lot of good stories.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Looks just perfect!
JC


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone very happy to say the least.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That’s a beautiful skiff


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Welcome to the gang! 

Simplicity is sexy.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Killer man, very nice looking ride!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Silicone spray on those bunks, and you'll be able to launch with your tires barely wet if the conditions are right.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Silicone spray on those bunks, and you'll be able to launch with your tires barely wet if the conditions are right.


Yes sir Harry sprayed them before we put the boat on the trailer that i brought up there definitely getting some looking forward to dry launching.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome! Looking forward to performance numbers. Clean looking boat.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

How many hp is the outboard?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> How many hp is the outboard?


Mercury 25 2 stroke


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Sweet! But be honest, did you wear that Noles shirt to butter him up?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

sweet!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

yobata said:


> Sweet! But be honest, did you wear that Noles shirt to butter him up?


Actually it was like 430 in the morning when I left the house and I just grabbed one out of the closet but it's full of them so the odds were high.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats!!! 

Man everyone is getting these sexy Spear skiffs.......I feel left out!


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

That is a sexy skiff!!! Congrats Backcountry!


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Congrats! Looks great. I like that Harry added spray rails to the Evergladez model, should help on those days when the wind kicks up out of nowhere.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I was able to take the skiff out for a few hours this morning. First we will start off with the trailer awesome never had a trailer that I could dry launch game changer. I managrd 29 out of her with yeti hopper 1 bag of ice 6 bottles water 2 cans of coke 2 bottles of sweet tea and and a bag of pretzels and some almonds 6 gallons if fuel ( not enough I already got another tank for a spare). Loving the spray rails poles like a dream. I did manage 3 small trout this morning on a 4 weight. Awesome boat ayone on the fence i wouldn't hestitate anyone in Ft Myers area that wants to see it just pm me. Thanks to gee bee for the advice of adding the tabs.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Preeeettttyyy!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

So day 2 saw me going to the Alva boat ramp big mistake but I didn't want to drive too far here was the boat ramp. I mainly want to just check the gas range I have. I headed under the bridge( Alva) and ran to the franklin locks. Headed back towards the labelle bridge and back to alva ramp all on the one 6 gallon tank with a spare 6 gallon back up pretty good range for a 25 2 stroker love that little motor 114 lbs electric start. And getting 29 mph out of it verr happy with the set up so far spray rails keep the funky water off me on a few occasions of passing sporfishers running river


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2018)

Nothing wrong with that water! 29 is pretty good! Sweet skiff!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Congratulations, Jimmy. Beautiful skiff. Nice performance numbers. What is your range with 12 gallons? Best,


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Nothing wrong with that water! 29 is pretty good! Sweet skiff!





Stevie said:


> Congratulations, Jimmy. Beautiful skiff. Nice performance numbers. What is your range with 12 gallons? Best,


My round trip was right around 60 miles I haven't filled the tank back up yet so I am not quite sure yet but I will let you know as soon as i hit the gas station. I do like having the spare 6 gallon instead of trying to get the 12 gallon tank under there thanks for the pic you sent me and the advice. On a side note I have bought 2 flyrods from Stevie guy's they were fair priced and exactly what he said they were when I received them stand up guy people.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Beautiful skiff! Tabs and a dry launch trailer are a must for any skiff.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

The trailer may just be the sexiest part of that package. I need one of those.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> The trailer may just be the sexiest part of that package. I need one of those.


Yes definitely worth the money not sure it would work on my action craft unless I had an electric wench but that boat is light and you can just hand wench it on. I got a trailer imIputt


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am putting up for sale that would work for your skiff thanks if your interested 2005 boat master aluminum had a tailfisher on it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I am putting up for sale that would work for your skiff thanks if your interested 2005 boat master aluminum had a tailfisher on it.


Aw damn, I wish I had known! I just bought a new Continental last year. Would have been a perfect fit too, 17T and a Tailfisher are almost the exact same hull.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey, Jimmy. Love your new skiff. My experience with dry-launching says you don't have to back your trailer that far into the water. I usually barely wet the tires. I know the variables: load, ramp profile, etc. I just think as you learn the boat more, you'll find that you won't have to wet ANY of the metal on your trailer. Congrats, again! Mark


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mwolaver said:


> Hey, Jimmy. Love your new skiff. My experience with dry-launching says you don't have to back your trailer that far into the water. I usually barely wet the tires. I know the variables: load, ramp profile, etc. I just think as you learn the boat more, you'll find that you won't have to wet ANY of the metal on your trailer. Congrats, again! Mark


I almost dunked it all the way before I remember I have a dry launch trailer I'mthinking next time I stop as soon as my tires hit the water.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Setting the boat up a little more bought a few laundry basket type containers with holes for draining and a small boat bag from bass pro perfect fit to slid under the deck





















starting to come together now


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Throw a rubber welcome mat (or 2) under there. The cheap black kind with the little raised nubs. Keeps things from shifting, moves easily for cleaning, and can be used to filet fish on so you're not whittling on gel-coat.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Throw a rubber welcome mat (or 2) under there. The cheap black kind with the little raised nubs. Keeps things from shifting, moves easily for cleaning, and can be used to filet fish on so you're not whittling on gel-coat.


10 4 thanks for the advice I was actually contemplating glueing some flat armaflex sheets that I can get from my supply house it's like the stuff that goes around your copper tubings for your ac lines. But it's in flat sheets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2018)

The welcome mat is a good idea! I also like the cheap interlocking anti fatigue mats. Just trim to fit and viola!


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

aside from the horrible shirt you were wearing, the boat looks awesome sir. congrats on the addition to your fleet.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Carivera said:


> aside from the horrible shirt you were wearing, the boat looks awesome sir. congrats on the addition to your fleet.


That's a national championship shirt I know it has been a while since you had one of them.


----------



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

Use the white rubber material used under floor mats and nothing will slide. I used to put some under a light cooler in a Carolina Skiff and the cooler wouldn't move. And it comes right up and can be cleaned. 

I might be interested in your trailer for my johnsen skiff if it would work.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

JPizzle said:


> Use the white rubber material used under floor mats and nothing will slide. I used to put some under a light cooler in a Carolina Skiff and the cooler wouldn't move. And it comes right up and can be cleaned.
> 
> I might be interested in your trailer for my johnsen skiff if it would work.


Probably won't work for your Johnsone it's really made for a tunnel hull flat bottom like a Pathfinder but pm me next week and I will get some pics to you. Thanks i will check out the rubber mats I will probably just glue the armaflex to the bottom of the baskets and try that first I already have all the material for that.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Those are nice numbers from a 25 and impressive range. 

Glad to know I'm not the only one who has a little bit of a thing for those trailers. My boat is a little heavier with the 50, coffin box, reinforced floor...so I upgraded to a bit heavier winch and that made a huge difference. Dry launching is a game changer...

Also, run by Lowe's and grab a couple of the Ziploc Weathershield storage boxes. They make some that will fit under your front and rear deck nicely as dry box options.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Those are nice numbers from a 25 and impressive range.
> 
> Glad to know I'm not the only one who has a little bit of a thing for those trailers. My boat is a little heavier with the 50, coffin box, reinforced floor...so I upgraded to a bit heavier winch and that made a huge difference. Dry launching is a game changer...
> 
> Also, run by Lowe's and grab a couple of the Ziploc Weathershield storage boxes. They make some that will fit under your front and rear deck nicely as dry box options.


10 4 I'll check them out thanks.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Is this model from a mold or one if his freakish one offs?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

trekker said:


> Is this model from a mold or one if his freakish one offs?


Evergladez mold not one a off.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Gotya. Super sweet boat ! I love his work.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Legacy boat; well done sneaky boat, by one of the very best boat-smiths ever. I bet we can see that in the ENP this winter?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

dgt2012 said:


> Legacy boat; well done sneaky boat, by one of the very best boat-smiths ever. I bet we can see that in the ENP this winter?[/Quote/[ Very possibly maybe heading down that way this winter.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Idk, I do like the simplicity, but there is something to be said about dry storage lockers. But I also like putting things in buckets but not a fan of getting down on my knees to look where that right bucket is under the deck.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My old 181 had plenty of hatches and "dry" storage. And I found myself carrying more gear than I needed...

Personally I like knowing that I have two dry boxes that fit under my rear deck. One box has safety gear and tools. The other box has fishing gear and tools. My wade boots fit snugly between them. That's it and its simple to move the boxes back and forth between the skiff and the back of my truck as contained units.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

3 rd trip on the evergladez only able to go for a few hours but managed a few ladyfish on the 4 weight. Lost a snook in the bushes on a spinner and white jerk bait. Ate lunch at lazy flamingo and poled a few mote shorelines I am loving the skiff so far ran about 40 miles round trip today. Thing poles like a dream and really moves along better than I thought it would with the 25. Stopped for gas this morning from last trip 4 gallons for approximately 60 mile range from last trip.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Gotta love those lady's! Love your rig. Simple elegance.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

eightwt said:


> Gotta love those lady's! Love your rig. Simple elegance.


Yes she was the biggest that I caught today actually got into my backing. Thanks I am very fortunate to have lucked into the skiff and look forward to many years on the poling platform and glad to put my motor back to use she's been resting for a few years but running like a champ just like when I got her new.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 3 rd trip on the evergladez only able to go for a few hours but managed a few ladyfish on the 4 weight. Lost a snook in the bushes on a spinner and white jerk bait. Ate lunch at lazy flamingo and poled a few mote shorelines I am loving the skiff so far ran about 40 miles round trip today. Thing poles like a dream and really moves along better than I thought it would with the 25. Stopped for gas this morning from last trip 4 gallons for approximately 60 mile range from last trip.
> View attachment 37090
> View attachment 37092
> View attachment 37094
> ...


I was the guy who ran into you in the Lazy that day and asked about your skiff after I saw you putting around out there. I took you up on the offer to "go check it out". Really impressed with the skiff. I fish by myself 90% of time. Would be prefect for me. Just curious.., what does a bare bones skiff like that run for the hull and trailer approximately? Can PM if don't want to splash numbers. Hope to see you out here. I typically fish in Matlacha Pass area everyday in a dark teal BT Strike.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dude sick boat, what kinda #4 at you throwing?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Dude sick boat, what kinda #4 at you throwing?


Sage so 3 piece 4 weight love the rod and the boat


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sp model


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a sage 10wt I’m yet to throw yet except for practice bass fishin. My favorite fly rod is a craipy old scientific angler 5 wt. I have nicer fly rods and reels but I’ve thrown it since I was a kid and it’s very fluid.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> I have a sage 10wt I’m yet to throw yet except for practice bass fishin. My favorite fly rod is a craipy old scientific angler 5 wt. I have nicer fly rods and reels but I’ve thrown it since I was a kid and it’s very fluid.


I have an orvis 5 weight that I throw sometimes and a few 6 weights and 7,8,9 in loomisand Sage i got issues with fly rods. I love catching fish on the fly.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

My first fly rod was my scientific angler, I in fact learned to throw a fly rod prior to a spinning reel or open faced reel. Ladyfish are so much fun on fly man


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes sir Harry sprayed them before we put the boat on the trailer that i brought up there definitely getting some looking forward to dry launching.


Nice simple boat. Kind of wished I'd gone that way. I gather you bought the trailer separately? Looks nice. I'm thinking of changing my trailer, so I'm curious as to why you chose that make, cost, etc?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Imago said:


> Nice simple boat. Kind of wished I'd gone that way. I gather you bought the trailer separately? Looks nice. I'm thinking of changing my trailer, so I'm curious as to why you chose that make, cost, etc?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Imago said:


> Nice simple boat. Kind of wished I'd gone that way. I gather you bought the trailer separately? Looks nice. I'm thinking of changing my trailer, so I'm curious as to why you chose that make, cost, etc?


I didn't purchase the trailer separate it comes with the boat I just ran over and picked it up if not i would havr been delayed in get my boat as I would have had to wait until they shipped him the trailer. I kinda of lucked into the Spears as he started building it for someone and they backed out and it was perfect for t


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The motor that I already had merc 25 2 stroke. I couldn't be happier with the setup so far.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Played hookie today ( I'm the boss) and headed to chocko I headed towards the gulf then north towards Marco and the fish bite was on today.
























































my first inshore slam on the spear even though the red was small. The boat is unbelievable I was fishing behind an island and came around the corner to a little snotty weather and that thing ate up that chop love this boat so far did around 35 miles today in the glades. Look behind my boat at the ramp the resident outdoor resorts pet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice boat! Looks fishy too. I saw your old Shadowcast at the ramp last weekend.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks Zane it's a well design and the spray rail is awesome. And I am fortunate to have it it's a totally different boat than the shadowcast which was just a little too tippy for times that my Dad goes with me. Thats Paulrad who is on here he bought it from me cool guy he has already been slimming it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like you had a good day! Keep posting pics.

I was out today but spent just about the entire time on the pole instead of fishing. Trying to convert my bait casting neighbor over to fly fishing.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Making a few additions to the boat it goes to the welder this week so he can add two rod holders on the poling platform and a removable backrest on the poling platform also so when I lean against the platform when running the tiller I will have a place to lean against the platform isn't that comfortable as a leaning post when running.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I thought about putting a leaning post on mine when I'm running, but decided against it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> I thought about putting a leaning post on mine when I'm running, but decided against it.


My old back is gonna need it unfortunately but I am making it removable.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup I get it man, I'm starting to feel it in my back as well! Nice snook on the cooler, did you get that on the flats as well?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

New rod holders and removable backrest installed thanks to the guys at action welding in Cape Coral for the nice work.







View attachment 41194


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

In love with this skiff! What made you decide against the tunnel?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

oysterhsdr said:


> In love with this skiff! What made you decide against the tunnel?


Thanks for the kind words. I came across this boat as Harry had started it for someone and they backed out on him so this is the boat he was already building and gave me a good deal on it. I live and fish in swfl Everglades area so I can get to a foot of water fairly easy so having no tunnel was not a big deal for me and I had two tunnels and didn't really care for either when turning or poling.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The newest addition to the boat just need to call action tomorrow so I can get a bracket welded to the platform I don't want to drill into it and I want it in the back so it's not in way when climbing on to the platform.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The newest addition to my baby. Still have a little tweeking to do almost there.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm curious about the spray rails on the Evergladez. I've been looking at some the older posts on the builds and I can't tell if the spray rails are part of the tooling or are they added after the hull is layed up? On the Chittum and the EVO x it's pretty obvious that they are part of the the hull mold.

If Harry adds them later, how are they attached and what are they made of?


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice boat! I'm starting to go back out again, maybe I'll see you around.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Net 30 said:


> I'm curious about the spray rails on the Evergladez. I've been looking at some the older posts on the builds and I can't tell if the spray rails are part of the tooling or are they added after the hull is layed up? On the Chittum and the EVO x it's pretty obvious that they are part of the the hull mold.
> 
> If Harry adds them later, how are they attached and what are they made of?


Intergrated spray rails are one of the changes Harry did when going from the x to z. Also a sharper entry.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

flysalt060 said:


> Intergrated spray rails are one of the changes Harry did when going from the x to z. Also a sharper entry.


I was asking about the rails and how they are made. The other EvergaldeZ posts showed the molds, the hulls in and out of the molds but I couldn't see from the pics if the spray rails were part of the mold or added after? 

On pics of the Chittum and EVOx, the rails are very obvious as part of the hull tooling.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

They are part of the tooling on the Evergladez. On some of the previous models (LTG, X) the spray rails were added after the hull was pulled. As far as their attachment, it appears to be the same epoxy/glass that attaches the cap to the hull.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Took the spear to Islamorada this weekend in search of bonefish unfortunately mother nature had other ideas in mind so my uncle and I decided to do some exploring and snapper fishing. I really wanted to put the boat to the test so we headed into the 15 to 25 mph to see what she could do and let me tell you it did everything I could want and then some I have a hard time posting videos on here but I think Harry put it on his Facebook page. Here are some pictures of her sitting at a sand bar


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry for the double photos not sure what happened there.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

That is one good looking skiff, love the simple layout. Matches that boat perfectly.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 44362
> View attachment 44362
> View attachment 44362
> View attachment 44368
> ...


Are those quick mounts for the trolling motor the same for the co pilot and the tiller mount?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

You should get some marine mat for under that back deck. I think it looks super clean and it keeps stuff from sliding and scratching the gelcoat. Man I love your skiff it’s sweet


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CodyW said:


> Are those quick mounts for the trolling motor the same for the co pilot and the tiller mount?


I think the mounts are different that mount is for a tiller handle trolling motor.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Post #91...Love the way she sits in that pic. Handsome skiff right there.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words Harry builds a fishing machine. I've owned many boats over the years and this is by far my favorite boat that I have ever had and I will hopefully pole it around until I'm too old to pole anymore.


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats on the sweet skiff. Been fishing the skinny in biscayne bay and flamingo and never came across/heard of this builder. Fate would have it, I just moved and the shop is less than an hour away. Will be looking at them closely as I am currently skiff less. Congrats again and keep the pics and info coming.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mm9 said:


> Congrats on the sweet skiff. Been fishing the skinny in biscayne bay and flamingo and never came across/heard of this builder. Fate would have it, I just moved and the shop is less than an hour away. Will be looking at them closely as I am currently skiff less. Congrats again and keep the pics and info coming.


If I l
If you live that close contact him he will show you around he builds a fishing machine and the good part is they're all hand laid by him personally. You won't be disappointed just had mine in the glades yesterday.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice boat!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff man, almost went spear for my boat but couldn’t talk the boss into it


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Sweet skiff man, almost went spear for my boat but couldn’t talk the boss into it


 . I wouldn't be able to talk my wife into this one if I didn't already have an action craft that's her sanbar , beach, cruising boat I'm pretty lucky to have her and two boats life is good.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup I would have loved to have the simplicity of the spear, but you know how the boss wants her cushions and what not. Yes sir, we gotta keep the boss happy first and foremost...


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

TidalFly said:


> They are part of the tooling on the Evergladez. On some of the previous models (LTG, X) the spray rails were added after the hull was pulled. As far as their attachment, it appears to be the same epoxy/glass that attaches the cap to the hull.


You sure about that? I have yet to see a mold/hull of Harry's with interpreted rails.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

@jonny yep... “We achieved all these goals with the EVERGLADEZ when we sharpened the entry and put in a molded spray rail.” ... from Spear website.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

TidalFly said:


> @jonny yep... “We achieved all these goals with the EVERGLADEZ when we sharpened the entry and put in a molded spray rail.” ... from Spear website.


I read that on their site as well. But of all he pics posted. I have yet to see one that actually showed that. The rails are pretty close to the outter edge. I wish someone would post a good shot of the underside of the deck and rails.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jonny said:


> I read that on their site as well. But of all he pics posted. I have yet to see one that actually showed that. The rails are pretty close to the outter edge. I wish someone would post a good shot of the underside of the deck and rails.


Here you go


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Backcountry. Those are definitely not part of the hull mold. But are bonded in between the cap and hull. I was wondering how it was possible to get em that far out. And that thin with the hull mold. Looks like a stout setup. And you can't get any further out or thinner. Two characteristics you want in a spray rail.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Hard to tell in those pics but I think the rails are part of the cap mold, something he copied from Sabine Skiffs.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

EvanHammer said:


> Hard to tell in those pics but I think the rails are part of the cap mold, something he copied from Sabine Skiffs.


That what I was thinking ar first. But there seems to be a space between the rub rail. And the way it is built up behind the rail and hull seems different. I know he did that when he built the Xplor skiff. Not a big fan of that look. Because the rails are so vertical. The Evergladez has a slight angle to them or something. They just look better. It doesn't look like a lid. like some others out there.

On further inspection. It does appear be to the cap. He just filled in behind the rail to smooth it out a bit.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

EvanHammer said:


> Hard to tell in those pics but I think the rails are part of the cap mold, something he copied from Sabine Skiffs.


*chuckle*

Harry's been a part of the skiff world for juuuuust a few years...I'm not sure he'd need to copy anything from anyone at this point. 

Of course...everyone's copying Morejohn at this point right?


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

crboggs said:


> *chuckle*
> 
> Harry's been a part of the skiff world for juuuuust a few years...I'm not sure he'd need to copy anything from anyone at this point.
> 
> Of course...everyone's copying Morejohn at this point right?


I don't think most people are copying Morejohn - Harry's boats are certainly different than most of Chris' early designs for Hell's Bay. That doesn't mean people don't use good ideas when they see them and I'm pretty sure Harry already acknowledged that himself regarding the spray rails as part of the cap. He certainly didn't start out with them integrated into the cap on his earlier skiffs.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

EvanHammer said:


> I don't think most people are copying Morejohn


That was meant to be sarcastic.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

crboggs said:


> That was meant to be sarcastic.


I realize that. I also realize you have Harry on a pedestal because you've had a Spear for a couple years. Harry builds a good skiff but he's not magic and I was simply giving Jonny some input on the spray rail question he asked.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

EvanHammer said:


> I realize that. I also realize you have Harry on a pedestal because you've had a Spear for a couple years. Harry builds a good skiff but he's not magic and I was simply giving Jonny some input on the spray rail question he asked.


I was shopping the Sabine and Spear at the same time. Just had one pop up available before the other. 

Its entertaining to see various skiffs become the flavour de jour on this site. For awhile it was Cayo, then a little Salt Marsh, now a little Sabine. And some Spear guys mixed in. 

Only reason I responded was you saying Harry Spear copied something from Sabine. 

Carry on!


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

As I said, part of the tooling (i.e. part of the cap mold) and not bonded on after the fact as in his prior skiffs...that said I have one of his prior skiffs (LTG) and without looking from underneath you can’t tell the rail is a separate piece...I would prefer to have the molded version from an aesthetics/structural standpoint long term, but the bonded rail works just fine.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Gotta echo what @crboggs said, I don’t think Harry really pays attention to what the other manufacturers have going on. I think this is clear by the fact that he doesn’t even keep a stable of models to compete as a “full menu” skiff manufacturer. He only offers one model currently on his site. This is because he tweaks his previous design(s) when coming out with a new model in an attempt to constantly improve on what he last produced. Granted, not a recipe to compete with the big boys...more of a labor of love trying to prefect his craft.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

TidalFly said:


> Gotta echo what @crboggs said, I don’t think Harry really pays attention to what the other manufacturers have going on. I think this is clear by the fact that he doesn’t even keep a stable of models to compete as a “full menu” skiff manufacturer. He only offers one model currently on his site. This is because he tweaks his previous design(s) when coming out with a new model in an attempt to constantly improve on what he last produced. Granted, not a recipe to compete with the big boys...more of a labor of love trying to prefect his craft.


My intent wasn't to disparage Harry but maybe that's the connotation "copy" has in the skiff world now. I'm also not a Sabine fan boy even though I like their boats - I actually own a Spear and have for almost four years now.

Prior to Sabine Skiffs even existing Brian was building fiberglass one-offs for fun. His last fiberglass skiff, which was finished some time in 2012, had spray rails integrated into the cap.

In 2014 I sat at a dinner table for a couple hours with both Brian and Harry and personally witnessed Brian showing Harry pictures of his build and the spray rails integrated into the cap as opposed to the integral spray rails included in some hull molds at that time. In 2014 the Spear rails were molded separately and later attached to the hull as you described on your skiff. 

When the next Spear design evolution happened about six months later it included spray rails integrated into the cap. Maybe it was coincidence, maybe Harry had independently come up that idea prior to Brian showing him and was already waiting to include it in his next build, maybe he liked what he saw and decided to do the same thing?

I'm just telling you what I personally witnessed, now what I'm inferring from the length of time Harry has been guiding or the line-up of models he has on his website.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Fair enough...all lineage, origins, and inferences aside, the Gladez does in fact have a molded rail for all who are curious.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

EvanHammer said:


> My intent wasn't to disparage Harry but maybe that's the connotation "copy" has in the skiff world now. I'm also not a Sabine fan boy even though I like their boats - I actually own a Spear and have for almost four years now.
> 
> Prior to Sabine Skiffs even existing Brian was building fiberglass one-offs for fun. His last fiberglass skiff, which was finished some time in 2012, had spray rails integrated into the cap.
> 
> ...


So you out him like this? So you sound good.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Walter Lee said:


> So you out him like this? So you sound good.


How did I out him and how did it make me sound good?


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

EvanHammer said:


> How did I out him and how did it make me sound good?


In 2014 I sat at a dinner table for a couple hours with both Brian and Harry and personally witnessed Brian showing Harry pictures of his build and the spray rails integrated into the cap as opposed to the integral spray rails included in some hull molds at that time. In 2014 the Spear rails were molded separately and later attached to the hull as you described on your skiff. 

When the next Spear design evolution happened about six months later it included spray rails integrated into the cap. Maybe it was coincidence, maybe Harry had independently come up that idea prior to Brian showing him and was already waiting to include it in his next build, maybe he liked what he saw and decided to do the same thing?

I'm just telling you what I personally witnessed, now what I'm inferring from the length of time Harry has been guiding or the line-up of models he has on his website.

Imagine if it were something important...


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I didn't need you to quote me; I needed you to explain how that was "outing" him?


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

EvanHammer said:


> I didn't need you to quote me; I needed you to explain how that was "outing" him?


Sit at same table...
See A show B drawings...
Say B copied A ...
Throw B under bus...


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Walter Lee said:


> Sit at same table...
> See A show B drawings...
> Say B copied A ...
> Throw B under bus...


I didn't throw him under the bus. I already stated I wasn't disparaging Harry and I don't see anything wrong with him using the idea; I was simply pointing out where I think he got the idea. If everyone was only allowed to use their original ideas the skiff industry would still be in the dark ages - what if the only guy allowed to have poling platforms was the originator and the only guy allowed to use composite core was the first to do so? I think incorporating a design idea from others is fine.

Spear Skiffs are innovative designs and Harry has constantly modified them in an attempt to further push the design curve. A spray rail integrated into the cap is an ancillary feature - he already had adequate spray rails when they were bonded to the hull.

Finally, in a theoretical situation where a builder did something unethical (like splash a hull or something similar) would you suggest I keep it secret rather than "out" them? Wouldn't that do the rest of the skiff community a disservice? 

TLDR; I didn't "out" anybody because there wasn't anything to out.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Reeeeear!


----------

